# 1995 240SX AIR BLOWER only working on high



## JIMBNY1 (May 30, 2005)

Anyone ever encounter this and know the solution?

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

JIMBNY1 said:


> Anyone ever encounter this and know the solution?
> 
> Thanks, Jim.


Blower motor speed sensor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Bad fan switch resistor pack.


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Bad fan switch resistor pack.


Fan control amp...notice how everyone has a different name for that thing. That's why I had such a hard time trying to get one because almost everyone I talked to called it something different even though we were talking about the same part.


----------



## NSZnissan (Oct 25, 2006)

So when going to the dealership for a new one, ask for a fan control amp? What did it cost you? Was it a tough install?


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

Ask for a blower motor resistor at the dealership...at least that's what they told me it was listed as and that's what it is listed as in the FSM. I did the digital climate control conversion which needed a specific blower motor resistor from a Silvia or a '96 Maxima with digital climate control so I managed to score one from a guy in another forum. Brand new and depending on if you have analog climate control or digital...they vary in price. They are really simple to install so you can just go to a junkyard and yank one off a junked car for mere dollars. If it's a Nissan you can get access to the blower motor by removing the glove box and the blower motor resistor is a heat sink retangular looking box bolted into the blower motor.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, I am having the same problem in my 95 240sx, wondering if you figured out how to fix it yet? thanks let me know.


----------

